# diagnosis code



## LINDAACOSTA (Apr 28, 2011)

New coder and I am stuck on cervical spine bulging disc icd-9 code.  Is it 722.4?


----------



## phickman (Apr 28, 2011)

*A bulging disc by any other name*

I would use 722.0 as the guidelines for this code state to use it for any condition classifiable to 722.2 of the cervical area. 722.2 describes a "displaced" disc also as "extrusion, prolapse, protrusion, or rupture". I think a "bulging" disc best fits this description.


----------



## ohn0disaster (Apr 28, 2011)

Bulging disc, aka herniated disc/ slipped disc/ disc displacement, in the cervical spine codes to 722.0 unless it is stated as "due to trauma" of some sort or unless it is stated as "with myelopathy". 

The way that you would get there, though, is to look in the Index under *Displacement* > *Intervertebral disc* and check your Tabular section to make sure you code, according to which level is specified, at the highest specificity possible. I began at *Hernia* > *disc, intervertebral*, in the index, which told me to "see Displacement, intervertebral disc". I'm not sure if you have open access to the internet or not but, if you ever come across a term that you cannot find, you may want to just do a quick search to see if there are any other terms that are interchangeable which may help you, like the terms I gave you which are interchangeable with a bulging disc.

Anyway, hope this helps!


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Apr 29, 2011)

we use 722.9X for bulge


----------



## eadun2000 (Apr 29, 2011)

srinivas r sajja said:


> we use 722.9X for bulge



Wow.. why is everybody today wanting to code to a nonspecified code?  The code for a bulging cervical disc is 722.0 unless of course the patient also has myelopathy.


----------



## ohn0disaster (Apr 29, 2011)

eadun2000 said:


> Wow.. why is everybody today wanting to code to a nonspecified code?  The code for a bulging cervical disc is 722.0 unless of course the patient also has myelopathy.



722.9X isn't even the correct code for bulging disc unspecified. The unspecified code for bulging disc is 722.2. 722.9X is just the wrong assignment altogether.


----------



## jgf-CPC (May 2, 2011)

I would have to agree with 722.0 for bulging disc cervical


----------



## NaliniAAPC (May 2, 2011)

Hi,
I too agree with 722.0 cervical spine bulging disc .

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## cjacobs (May 3, 2011)

I would have to agree.  I use 722.0 for cervical disc bulge as well.


----------

